# EJB - Name



## michael123 (30. Nov 2009)

Moin Moin,

ich habe ein bestehendes EJB-Projekt in meinem Eclipse kopiert, da ich auf dem bestehenden Projekt aufbauen wollte. Den Namen des Projektes habe ich geändert von Projekt2 auf Projekt3.

Der Name der Bean, also das was ich sehe wenn ich die Bean im JBoss deployen will, ist jedoch gleich geblieben, so dass ich da 2 Beans habe mit "Projekt2".

Wie ändere ich den angezeigten Namen derr Bean?

Danke und Grüße,


----------



## fastjack (2. Dez 2009)

Hi,

normalerweise in der ejb-jar.xml Datei, die Eclipse bestimmt in das META-INF Verzeichnis deines Projektes gelegt hat. Dort definierst Du wahrscheinlich so ungefähr folgendes :

[XML]
<ejb-jar>
    <enterprise-beans>
        <session>
            <description>lala</description>
            <ejb-name>XYZBean</ejb-name>
            <display-name>xyz</display-name>
            ...
[/XML]

Das Element [XML]<display-name/>[/XML] bestimmt den Anzeigenamen.

Da mit JBoss arbeitest, ist folgendes Verzeichnis im JBoss auch interessant : jboss/docs/dtd

Dort findest Du die Definitionen aller im JBoss verwendeteten XML-Dateien.

Bis dann.


----------



## michael123 (2. Dez 2009)

Moin moin,

das dachte ich auch erst, das ist es aber nicht.

Du musst einfach in den jeweiliger Projektordner gehen,der die Bean enthält -> dann in den ordner ".settings" -> dort die datei "org.eclipse.wst.common" editieren.

Dann läufts


----------



## FArt (3. Dez 2009)

Was ist denn der "angezeigte Name"?
Der JNDI Name des EJBs ist der EJB Name, wenn nicht explizit der JNDI-Name im Deploymentdeskriptor (z.b. jboss.xml) angegeben ist.
Der Displayname ist ein Aliasname für den EJB Namen, der dazu gedacht von Tools angezeigt zu werden, was auch immer das bringen soll.


----------



## fastjack (3. Dez 2009)

Wahrscheinlich Mißverständnis von mir, ich dachte um den gehts hier ... :autsch:


----------

